# A suitable street/dirt/park bike.....



## Bonsai-CP (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey all, I am looking to get some feedback on a suitable street/dirt/park bike for a 43 year old guy. 

I shred dirt & urban on a big travel steed, but I am looking to get into park/street riding on a more agile bike. I have a 20Forty I screw around on on the street, and it is light, strong, and very agile, but i also have a Komodo II, but it is set up more for dirt than street/park.

I am not used to riding park, and come from a BMX racing background, but I love to DH & huck big, so you can see, I am not a park rider by skill...LOL. 

What do you guys think would be a good bike to start out on without breaking the bank per say....LOL. How much different is it than freeriding on dirt. I do a lot of urban freeriding in the concrete jungle, which is basically ledge drop, walls, and jumps of any kind. I do not grind, as I am always on my big steed, and do not do many tricks anymore....hahahaha

Any good advise on skills riding park and a descent bike....LOL?


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

I have to ask, why not just ride your 20Forty?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out this thread:
BMXmuseum.com Forums / Learn me on NS 24" bikes

Also this is an old thread, but it's relevant to riding a bike like the 20Forty for street park. Main thing guys do is try to pull the rear wheel all the way forward (using half link if necessary) and running bars that are taller than stock bars. Like 7.25"s--but It'll depend how tall you are and personal preference.

Speaking of street cruisers...

Also check out cruiserrevolution.com and the Sunday Wave C 24.


----------



## Bonsai-CP (Nov 15, 2011)

strader said:


> I have to ask, why not just ride your 20Forty?


Sorry for the late delay, but for some odd reason i am not getting any notifications of responses to any of my postings or subscribed posts?!?!?!? Go figure....LOL 

I do ride ride the 20Forty and love it, but I guess I am so use to shredding on my 26" FR bikes, that I have no finesse on that 24" anymore...hahaha. My older son rides it more than me, but he also has the same issue, as he was brought up on 24" to 26" FR bikes, not BMX or cruisers.

I guess what i was thinking of was a more MTB orientated street/urban bike. Something like a Black Market or such, but not at the cost of a BM though...hahaha.

Any recommendations on skill practicing for the park? I am used to shredding on dirt instead at parks, though i do shred the concrete jungle on as much as i can hit.

Does the 20Forty make a good park bike or is it not enough bike per say?


----------



## Bonsai-CP (Nov 15, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> Check out this thread:
> BMXmuseum.com Forums / Learn me on NS 24" bikes
> 
> Also this is an old thread, but it's relevant to riding a bike like the 20Forty for street park. Main thing guys do is try to pull the rear wheel all the way forward (using half link if necessary) and running bars that are taller than stock bars. Like 7.25"s--but It'll depend how tall you are and personal preference.
> ...


Thank you for the info! :thumbsup:


----------

